# MOSS (OSLO) | Verket | U/C



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought maybe there was some interest here for the on-going development of Verket in Moss. Verket is the name given to an old industrial area located to the north of the "city centre" of the city of Moss in Norway. Moss itself is an industrial city/town located to the south of Oslo and which are statistically considered to be part of the Greater Oslo metropolitan area (hence why Oslo is in brackets in the title).

The project is already under construction and the first building steps have been completed, but the majority of the project is still on the drawing board.

A picture of how the site looked like back in the day:


















Renderings of the project:


























The white silhouettes in the background are part of the projects too.





















































The illustration above represent a building step which is quite early in the planning stage and which I would guess is more likely to go through so changes before construction.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures I took of the first building steps last year to give people a sense of how it looks like down there now. This part have since been completed, but I haven't taken any new pictures after that. 































































The train tracks is in process of being moved under ground. The old factory building will be preserved.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pictures taken by me today (these blocks were completed earlier this year):


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Next building to be constructed. It have just been granted permission by the local municipality.


----------

